# So confused right now....



## Tink22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello,

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's 10 years ago. About 5 years ago, I was put on Nature Throid at 1/4 grain, which worked well up until 2 weeks ago.

At the beginning of this November, I discovered I was allergic to Yeast containing products, so decided to change up my diet, and went off all yeast containing products, and subsequently also went 90% gluten free as well.

Well, after two weeks on my new diet, everything wend sideways. I started having hyper thyroid issues, high anxiety, talking to fast, moving to fast, not sleeping, diarrhea, very bad mood swings, raging out etc.

My doctor had me cut my 1/4 grain in half and that was too strong, so we decided that perhaps it was best to stop my meds altogether.

Well I am two weeks off everything and I cannot stop sleeping, and I am feeling very moody and depressed, and am having nausea, intestinal pain, no appetite, sweaty, head feels swimmy, I feel weak, etc. And know that this isn't the flu or anything like that.

We tested me 4 days off my meds and my tests all came back looking fine. However I feel that 4 days was too soon to get a good read...... I am wondering, now that it's been two week off all meds, would I get a better read on where my thyroid levels are, or do I need to wait 2 more weeks, at the 1 months mark to see where my thyroid function really is? I am so confused.

I assume I am going through withdrawals from not having the meds in my systems. And am wondering, if I really don't need them anymore due to going gluten free, and perhaps putting my thyroid into remission, would I still go through withdrawals?

So basically, I don't know whether I feel horrible just from withdrawals, or whether I still need the medication... and I don't know when it would be the best time frame to retest? Would 2 weeks be enough time off of everything, or do I need to wait a month?

Any thoughts on this would be great, as I really feel like poop.

Thanks,

Shamay


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have copies of labs run prior to your reducing or stopping of Armour?

Since you have been on for 10 years diagnosed with hasi's I doubt it "went away". Stopping completely sounds like you are setting yourself for even more discomfort.

Because your diet changed - you may simply be absorbing better.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

may want to check for celiac now...but that diet change is probably a sign that you are at least sensitive to gluten.

It takes time for the body to adjust to dose changes. It's possible you could slowly ween off of it, which would mean you still have quite a bit of thyroid left. 

I've been gluten free for 3 years as it does seem to help people with hashimotos. But usually you need to be 100 percent off of it. Possible you are seeing a benefit of lower processed foods or low FODMAP. That's the only difficult thing to figure out. 

I do think some people who catch Hashimoto's quickly can calm things down by going gluten and dairy free. And I can say for me that did appear to occur. My antibodies went from 1980 to 221 in a few months after all the changes I did. Unfortunately for me I believe my thyroid is nearly completely gone. So I have no choice but to take the meds. However, calming the hashimoto's side of things is still important. There are things I believe that are hashimotos symptoms...I think it affects more than just destroying the thyroid and causing hypothyroidism.


----------

